# New Drill Required



## RandomlySet

My Black & Decker drill packed up a few weeks ago (I totally forgot until I came to use it at the weekend).

I'm looking for a new one, nothing special as I'll hardly use it really. I think I paid about £30 for the B&D (was on offer from £50 iirc).

Just looking at the Ryobi offerings, and found these two on B&Q for the same price. I've read the specs etc, but ultimately, what is the difference and which is the "best"?

https://www.diy.com/departments/ryo...ll-1-battery-r18pd3-113g/4892210152695_BQ.prd

https://www.diy.com/departments/ryo...-drill-1-battery-llcdi1802-l13g/282764_BQ.prd


----------



## blademansw

They are both very consumer grade drills. Either will suffice for general jobbing work around the house, but if you want to drill proper holes you have to go yellow, blue or red.


----------



## virgiltracey

RandomlySet said:


> My Black & Decker drill packed up a few weeks ago (I totally forgot until I came to use it at the weekend).
> 
> I'm looking for a new one, nothing special as I'll hardly use it really. I think I paid about £30 for the B&D (was on offer from £50 iirc).
> 
> Just looking at the Ryobi offerings, and found these two on B&Q for the same price. I've read the specs etc, but ultimately, what is the difference and which is the "best"?
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/ryo...ll-1-battery-r18pd3-113g/4892210152695_BQ.prd
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/ryo...-drill-1-battery-llcdi1802-l13g/282764_BQ.prd


I've been using my Bosch PSB 1800 for two years now, it charges fast and has been more than powerful enough for around the house.

It was so good i bought the PDR18 impact driver to match it as they share the same batteries and chargers


----------



## RandomlySet

For proper holes I can borrow a drill from work or call on the Brother-In-Law or Step Dad :lol:

Our handyman has a Makita set - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Makita-DLX2176TJ-Brushless-comprising-Batteries/dp/B01LWPCKU1

I do like the impact driver and have used it as home a few times (like when I put up the shelves) so I didn't have to **** about swapping bits all the time. But sod paying that kind of money. That's a new camera lens or gimbal (almost) :lol:


----------



## THE CHAMP

Buy cheap buy twice steer well clear of that junk you posted up


----------



## BrummyPete

I bought a de Walt drill from screwfix for £100, like you it doesn't get a lot of use but don't half find it's a lot better than my old ryobi drill, also comes with a spare battery, I didn't want to go mega money but find the de Walt is a good compromise 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

The Ryobi are only a 1.3 amp / hour battery, so very low. I would be looking for either a double battery or a larger amp / hour, otherwise it'll be running out on anything reasonably serious.

If you like an Impact driver, then Screwfix have this DeWalt twin set on offer https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-d...ess-combi-drill-impact-driver-twin-pack/9801t

Is a 1.5 amp / hour battery, so still low, but you get 2 and can if wanted increase battery pack on these to a higher one.


----------



## Andyblue

Or alternatively, a 2.0 amp / hour battery on offer at the moment at £99 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-dcd776d2t-gb-18v-2-0ah-li-ion-xr-cordless-combi-drill/899cf

or slightly more for a 4.0 amp / hour at £149 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-d...xt-cordless-combi-drill-101-accessories/8194j

Both on offer at the moment and seem a good price :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01

Perhaps something like this:

https://www.twwholesale.co.uk/product.php/section/6083/sn/DHP453SF

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## stealthwolf

The first one looks like it has a metal gearbox so should be slightly more durable. The second looks to be marginally more powerful according to specs. I'll echo the point about battery power but if you're not going to use it then you probably don't mind charging every other time before use.

It might be more useful to have two combi drills - one for drilling and the other for screwdriving. I find impact drivers generally overkill for screwdriving most things.


----------



## kh904

I personally recently bought the Ryobi drill from Argos as the batteries they supply are 2amps and the reviews on the net seem to be very good 
You can buy the bigger amp (4?) batteries if needed.

What I like about the Ryobi products is that they don't change the battery design and the batteries can be used on they older range of products.

I've had no issues with the Ryobi drill - it's only used around the house and not for trade and i'll be looking to get the Ryobi jigsaw.

If I was using it for heavy duty/trade it would be better to invest in something like a Makita, but for the hobbyist/home diyer the Ryobi is a good bit of kit.


----------



## andy monty

BrummyPete said:


> I bought a de Walt drill from screwfix for £100, like you it doesn't get a lot of use but don't half find it's a lot better than my old ryobi drill, also comes with a spare battery, I didn't want to go mega money but find the de Walt is a good compromise
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Slightly cheaper is this

https://www.diy.com/departments/dew...l-1-battery-dcd776c1-gb/765799_BQ.prd/gallery

Got mine in the black Friday deals 3 years ago for £60

It's been hammered I've built a shed with it drives in 4x10 screws no issue (I'm not talking flat pack bq shed 2x2 framing and 1" t&g ..

Used it inside and out it's great


----------



## Arvi

I purchased this recently, probably overkill for what I need it for but I shouldn't need anything else apart from drill bits for quite a few years.

CODE: JUNE19 brings it down to £154.98

https://www.toolstation.com/dewalt-dcd796m2-gb-18v-li-ion-brushless-combi-drill/p89165


----------



## J306TD

Amazon Prime day

Brought this up

Bosch PSB 1800 LI-2 Cordless Combi Drill with Two 18 V Lithium-Ion Batteries https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00L3XK06C/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_7emlDbY2PNXCT

Bosch 2607019329 Titanium Drill and Screwdriver Set, 70 Pieces https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000P4IQN4/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_EQmlDbNMFDEM0

What are peoples thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

The Bosch "Green" kit is OK for DIY occasional use.

It's obviously not a patch on their "Blue" professional range which is very good (3 year guarantee I think) but neither is the price. 

Probably worth a go at that price.

I'm not a fan of big kits of drills/screw bits etc. as I've found them to be OK for a few uses then junk. And you'll have loads that you'll never use. Would you buy a pack of 10 polishing pads, 5 of which are way too gentle for your paint but might be OK if you buy a something with super soft paint in a few years time? 

Andy.


----------



## J306TD

Thanks Andy. It's just for use around the house. Normal DIY stuff

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

J306TD said:


> Amazon Prime day
> 
> Brought this up
> 
> Bosch PSB 1800 LI-2 Cordless Combi Drill with Two 18 V Lithium-Ion Batteries https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00L3XK06C/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_7emlDbY2PNXCT
> 
> Bosch 2607019329 Titanium Drill and Screwdriver Set, 70 Pieces https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000P4IQN4/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_EQmlDbNMFDEM0
> 
> What are peoples thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have the PSB 1800 and its great for around the house, many shelves have been put up and many holes drilled. its still going strong (2 years).

I liked it so much i bought the PDR-18 impact driver as it shares the same battery, thats been a godsend for working on the car getting stuck bolts loose


----------



## AndyN01

J306TD said:


> Thanks Andy. It's just for use around the house. Normal DIY stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It'll be absolutely fine for that.

Happy shopping 

Andy.


----------



## Stoner

I have the Worx 20v cordless. Great drill and even use it with a wire brush for the inside of my exhausts 

Argos have a clearance on the cheaper model - reduced by 50% to £35:

https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/home...s/diy-power-tools/drills/c:29675/brands:worx/


----------



## ollienoclue

I'm not convinced Dewalt are all that hot any more at least the smaller scale stuff, and the Bosch blue stuff isn't that great as I've managed to kill mine....

A lot of these brands are actually owned by other names I understand and all built down to a price. You can often hire the serious end of the market for not much more than beer money if you have a serious job to do. I think some slightly larger than normal screws are what did for my Bosch...

Suggestions for nearly as good as Milwaukee but maybe not as expensive (although I see they have a lot of stuff on offer 4.0 amp hour batteries for less than £200 these days) would be appreciated.


----------



## AndyN01

ollienoclue said:


> I'm not convinced Dewalt are all that hot any more at least the smaller scale stuff, and the Bosch blue stuff isn't that great as I've managed to kill mine....
> 
> ......Suggestions for nearly as good as Milwaukee but maybe not as expensive (although I see they have a lot of stuff on offer 4.0 amp hour batteries for less than £200 these days) would be appreciated.


How long had you had the Bosch Pro kit? What did you kill? Motor? Gearbox? etc?

The only other make I can think of is Makita but you need to make sure it's Pro/Serious ones, not the ones in B&Q. Festool maybe? 

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue

AndyN01 said:


> How long had you had the Bosch Pro kit? What did you kill? Motor? Gearbox? etc?
> 
> The only other make I can think of is Makita but you need to make sure it's Pro/Serious ones, not the ones in B&Q. Festool maybe?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Andy.


It's the gearbox. I can't fault it in terms of grunt vs it's size and it is definitely a notch above the usual green Bosch offering but I think people can do better. I bought mine as end of line stock so heavily discounted but next time I think the Milwuakee set would be my take home.


----------



## bigbrother

I use Milwaukee used to swear by Makita but these are way better.


----------



## J306TD

Just seen this

https://www.homebase.co.uk/makita-d...utm_medium=hotukdeals&utm_campaign=hotukdeals

No stock by me though

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

for a curve ball what about brushed v brushless?

im in the same boat as OP. old drill died and need a new one.

im thinking twin pack from screw fix, 2amp battery or above. brushed are £100 cheaper than brushless. but it this buying cheap and paying twice in the long run?

not even a massive DIY'er but like over speccing  dont judge, get enough grief off the wife


----------



## AndyN01

kingswood said:


> for a curve ball what about brushed v brushless?.......


IMHO brushed will be way more than adequate although brushless is "better."

Anything used by the "trade" needs to stand up and be counted. They can't afford for it to pack up every 5 minutes. So I'd be thinking of something from:

De Walt/Makita/Bosch Pro/Milwalkee

A bit like Flex or Rupes.

Sitting just below them is a huge raft of machines - many are brushless for less money.

Think DAS6 Pro etc.etc.

Chances are that they are more than capable and in some cases might come out of the same factory!

Andy.


----------



## gatecrasher3

For general DIY and home use Ryobi are more than adequate.

Initially I dismissed them as cheap and nasty, but having worked alongside my mate who is a joiner by trade when he was moving some rooms around at our old house I saw how robust the Ryobi items he used were.

Since then I have purchased their drill, impact driver and jigsaw and they are spot on.


----------



## kingswood

just went with this one now, £155 with the £25 off code.

https://www.toolstation.com/dewalt-dcd796m2-gb-18v-li-ion-brushless-combi-drill/p89165

as posted above was orginally looking at a twin kit with a driver but would be £100 pound more, looking at the driver you can get a bare one for £99 so if i decide i need one it wont cost anymore. and heres the kicker, by time i buy it the wife would have forgot i bought the drill! lol


----------



## AndyN01

Good Choice 

I'm sure she will look after you. :thumb:

And, of course, there are zillions of Bare Bodies () to do all sorts of other stuff which take the same battery pack.

Andy.


----------

